# New guy with a Humphrey Long Weekender



## smokingwaterboy

Hello all,
I'm wondering if anyone has a Humphrey smoker..longweekender. I've had mine for about a month now and I have a few smokes on it. But I'm wondering if I'm using this thing correctly and to it's fullest potential. I was very surprised when I spent this kind of money and didn't  get any kind of directions...I looked at some videos, but there isn't much out there. Any help would be great. Thanks, Bob


----------



## gmc2003

Hi and welcome to the site. I don't remember seeing any threads on that type of smoker - sorry. Can you post a pick so we can see it. 

Chris


----------



## smokingwaterboy

Thanks Chris,
Here is a picture of the inside. Before I seasoned it. The racks are roughly 14x22 and it has a water pan at the bottom, right above the fire box. Any tips, tricks, does and donts would be greatly appreciated. 

Bob


----------



## smokingwaterboy

I can post more pics or any other info. 
Thanks, Bob


----------



## smokingwaterboy

The outside.


----------



## gmc2003

That looks like a great smoker. It's a charcoal unit correct? If it is I would try using the minion method to control the burn. Fill your charcoal box leaving about a tomato juice can size area clear in the middle, then add about a 1/4 of a starter full of lit coals in the open space. Leave your vent open until your about 10* from your target temp.. Then start shutting it down until it stabilizes at your temp. Similar to the way I start my WSM. Good luck and keep us updated. I would use chunks of wood maybe 3 or 4 depending on size buried in various area's of the charcoal. Go light on the wood until you figure out how smokey you want your food, and remember different woods give off different flavors and strengths. 

Chris


----------



## smokingwaterboy

That's what I am doing. So, so far so good. One problem I have is keeping it at a lower temp. For some reason I can't get it to stabilize at 225-250. It wants to sit at 300-310. Of course I'm going off the door thermometer. I'll have to get a base line with a rack temp. Like I said, this thing is new to me. I've been cooking on a Traeger for years. 
OK, now the water pan. Full? Half full? I have done half full of water and a couple cans of beer when I did chicken.
Thanks, Bob


----------



## gmc2003

If your door thermometer is anything like mine then it's probably way off. Get one on the grate. I don't use water, but again we're using different smokers. Try it full and see if it helps to stabilize your smoker(some smokers are designed to work with water). I start with my vents wide open then once I'm approaching the temp(usually within 10 to 20*)I'm looking for I begin closing down the bottom vents until it stabilizes. Always leave your top vent wide open. You don't want any stale smoke. One more thing to consider. Maybe your humphrey is really efficient and you should use less lit charcoal when starting. Keep us informed and asking questions.

Chirs


----------



## daveomak

Below are some u-tube vids on "HOW TO USE"...  they should be of some help....   Anywho.....  That smoker has TONS of thermal mass..   I would try using 5-10 lit charcoals in the pile of briquettes....   Open the exhaust fully and leave it alone...  For the intakes, I would barely open the pie vent...  maybe to a 1/2" opening on the WIDE part...  Let it heat up slowly...  I would light it without the water pan...  maybe...  does the water pan sit in a hole so it is exposed directly to the heat from the firebox ??  If so, it is necessary.....  Watch the temp rise...  It will take a loooooong time with all that thermal mass...  maybe an hour or longer...  Temp changes will be slower than molasses in January...   Once the temp stabilizes, no change for 10 minutes, small changes in the air inlet and wait....  wait...  wait....  to see what effect that particular change has....
When you get it all figured out, I'm sure you will enjoy using it...   It's not a smoker you can start after work and cook dinner....  

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=humphrey+smoker+how+to+use


----------

